# Need help with engine ID Do I have a 428?



## Edelbroke (Jan 31, 2010)

I was told the engine in the 69 GTO I just bought was a 400, but on the front left side of the block it reads- 187655 YH. From what i've found the number is the partial vin of the car the engine came in, and the charts i've found YH is a 428. Sound right? where else should I look? Thanks


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

GTO's didn't come with 428's. B-bodies did, bonnevilles etc.. A '69 YH motor was a 428. Check for the block code 9792968 behind the #8 cylinder. That will verify it is a 428.


----------



## Edelbroke (Jan 31, 2010)

Ok, On the back of the engine just left of the distributor hole there's a "74" larger number and to the left of that there's "J163" I cant seem to find a 7 digit string of numbers on the block


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

It's a '74 400. Build date Oct 16, 1973.
YH A-body 74 400 175 Turbo 400 L-65 R 1x2 481988(look for this number by #8 cylinder by the firewall...) 

I gotta run.... Good luck..


----------



## Edelbroke (Jan 31, 2010)

Thank you!


----------



## Too Many Projects (Nov 15, 2008)

Edelbroke said:


> I was told the engine in the 69 GTO I just bought was a 400, but on the front left side of the block it reads- 187655 YH. From what i've found the number is the partial vin of the car the engine came in, and the charts i've found YH is a 428. Sound right? where else should I look? Thanks


Just for future knowledge; the 187655 is the unit number for the engine and doesn't relate to the VIN at all. There may be another set of numbers and the partial VIN stamped much lower along side the timing chain cover. Also that number is on the right side of the block, not the left. The side of the vehicle is always determined as if you were standing behind it looking forward; right=passenger, left=driver. The block casting number (481988) that 68greengoat listed is on the right side between the head and firewall and if you have A/C may be quite hard to see.
If you haven't already been made aware of PHS documentation, I encourage you to send for it. PHS Automotive Services, Inc. It shows exactly how the car was originally built. If you order the PHS, consider a replica window sticker as it lists the original dealer it was delivered to. It's fun to have and stick in the window at shows.


----------

